# X Terra Vivariums sale at Petsmart



## Bonobo

Really nice deals.. I believe the 18x18x24 was around 79.99$. They also got Zoomed for sale.

John.. leave one for me?


----------



## frogmanroth

Where? Website or a store? What else is on sale?


----------



## kgb

frogmanroth said:


> Where? Website or a store? What else is on sale?


RIGHT!??? We need details STAT, Dont just leave us hangin'!! LOL


----------



## fieldnstream

Petsmart...look at the title of the thread


----------



## Bonobo

Hah google "Petsmart".. not sure if it's listed. I'm in Tampa Bay area.. maybe it's just a local sale.


----------



## kgb

frogmanroth said:


> Where? Website or a store? What else is on sale?





fieldnstream said:


> Petsmart...look at the title of the thread


..............


----------



## kgb

Its says 20% off exoterra through June 17th on the local add. 80 bux for a 18x24?? Ill be heading there tomorrow for sure. Ill buy em out!! Hahah


----------



## Gocubs

got the 36 long for 100$ down from 279... its like christmas!


----------



## a1pha

I just saw the 12x12x18 for sale on Amazon for 65.99 with free 2 day shipping for prime members. 



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## goof901

a1pha said:


> I just saw the 12x12x18 for sale on Amazon for 65.99 with free 2 day shipping for prime members.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


that's kinda overpriced


----------



## Gocubs

In my own personal experience, if you point out a deficiency in the door ( a gap which most have), you can receive a significant discount….. Im not sayin, I’m just sayin…. And it is fixed with a simple.30 cent aquarium tubing length… AMERICA!


----------



## Cfrog

I just got the manager to drop the clearance price from 59.99 to $29.99 on a 12x12x18 zoomed at Petco. Called them and said I know that the tanks have been sitting on clearance for over a month, and what kind of deal could they give me.....they dropped it 1/2 off.


----------



## JacobP

That sucks, just bought a 12x12x18 zoomed for the clearance price of 59.99 since I needed a cage now, wish I thought about haggling, or waiting for a sale. Too late now, its already drilled and having the background put in.


----------



## JimO

Gocubs said:


> In my own personal experience, if you point out a deficiency in the door ( a gap which most have), you can receive a significant discount….. Im not sayin, I’m just sayin…. And it is fixed with a simple.30 cent aquarium tubing length… AMERICA!


Well, if you throw out all the rules, you can also get two for the price of one by buying one for the regular sale price, put it in the car, take the receipt back in and walk out with a second one with receipt in hand...


----------



## jacobi

JimO said:


> Well, if you throw out all the rules, you can also get two for the price of one by buying one for the regular sale price, put it in the car, take the receipt back in and walk out with a second one with receipt in hand...


That's WRONG! I'm shocked at the thought. I would also never mention taking the bar code off a small terrarium and putting it on a big one... NEVER!

In all seriousness, saving $30 isn't worth a night in jail. Unless you do it for a month consecutively, then you'd save on electricity bills and rent...


----------



## JimO

That was my lame attempt at sarcasm. It's not so much the jail time, but my conscience that would bother me.



jacobi said:


> That's WRONG! I'm shocked at the thought. I would also never mention taking the bar code off a small terrarium and putting it on a big one... NEVER!
> 
> In all seriousness, saving $30 isn't worth a night in jail. Unless you do it for a month consecutively, then you'd save on electricity bills and rent...


----------



## jacobi

JimO said:


> That was my lame attempt at sarcasm. It's not so much the jail time, but my conscience that would bother me.


No worries, I understood. I was just continuing your sarcasm


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Just bought my exo terra at 80 bucks. Thinking about returning it and getting the same 20 % off with an additional 15%.


----------



## Pumilo

Jim is a joker, guys. He would never really do that.


----------



## vivlover10

Pumilo said:


> Jim is a joker, guys. He would never really do that.


I beg to differ! hahaha

I am going to check it now to see wat sweat deals are in my area, but ofcourse i cant buy anything.


----------



## JimO

Pumilo said:


> Jim is a joker, guys. He would never really do that.


Thanks Doug. You're right, I'd absolutely never do that. My sarcasm was directed at the poster who suggested getting a discount by telling the manager that a gap in the door, which is part of the normal construction, is a flaw that warrants a substantial discount.


----------



## Zoomie

Once again, JimO fails to think things through.

If you walk in holding a dummy hand grenade, you can get as many as you want for free and they will even load your car for you, no charge.

Do right it right, Jim, or don't do it all ! 

I need 2 18x18x24s and one of the big boys to replace my 50. I don't function without front doors. I tried and failed miserably.

Hopefully there are still a few here in this one horse town.


----------



## nonliteral

Jumping back for a minute to the original post, I hit two of my local Petsmarts yesterday, and they each had one of the 18 x 18 x 24 Exos available for $79; both had the "temple" background from the Sri Lanka habitat kit instead of the "stone" background, but that's going to be the first thing to go in most cases anyway.

I asked both stores about additional units, and they each said that they'd only received one, but were expecting more this week, and that this unit replaced the previous one that had been recalled / clearanced and as far as they knew, they'd be carrying these moving forward and weren't discontinuing them as had been occasionally reported...


----------



## Zoomie

I just picked up two 18x18x24s here. 

Unfortunately, I think these are the tops the have the prongs built in to the lip. I like the other tanks better as I could just drop a glass top in. 

Time to get out the dremel.


----------



## JimO

What if I'm a dummy with a hand grenade??? 



Zoomie said:


> Once again, JimO fails to think things through.
> 
> If you walk in holding a dummy hand grenade, you can get as many as you want for free and they will even load your car for you, no charge.
> 
> Do right it right, Jim, or don't do it all !
> 
> I need 2 18x18x24s and one of the big boys to replace my 50. I don't function without front doors. I tried and failed miserably.
> 
> Hopefully there are still a few here in this one horse town.


----------



## Zoomie

JimO said:


> What if I'm a dummy with a hand grenade???


Then that makes you a very dangerous man. 

Your collection is way too bada$$ for you to be a dummy.


----------



## jeeperrs

JimO said:


> What if I'm a dummy with a hand grenade???


I have thrown a few but never kept it in my hand...for more than 3 seconds.


----------



## pet-teez

This is... far beyond tempting... why on earth did I go browsing the site this weekend? ugh

I have had an 18"x18"x24" for a year, waiting for me to actually set it up for my poor azuereventris which have been in a 10g for years now, and I'm finally able to set it up and now I read this... sheesh.
I've been arguing with myself about how I want to set it up, if I just go buy another one I can set them each up the way I want instead of stressing so much over it... hmmmm.
*insert mischievous look*


----------



## Taron

Holy cow thats like our pet stores cost :-0

dart frogs, fish, plants, and tons of other critters


----------



## JimO

I sincerely thank you, but I can't take much credit. They all came looking that good.

I checked my local Petsmart and they have a few at the listed sale prices. I couldn't find a manager to ask about an additional discount.

I wish I could get them without the "frog kits" or "lizard kits" that are included (and reduce the price of the kits).



Zoomie said:


> Then that makes you a very dangerous man.
> 
> Your collection is way too bada$$ for you to be a dummy.


----------



## jeeperrs

JimO said:


> I sincerely thank you, but I can't take much credit. They all came looking that good.
> 
> I checked my local Petsmart and they have a few at the listed sale prices. I couldn't find a manager to ask about an additional discount.
> 
> I wish I could get them without the "frog kits" or "lizard kits" that are included (and reduce the price of the kits).


Watch Petco. They run sales on them all the time and you don't have to get the "kit". If they are out of stock they will deliver it for free. However, Josh's Frogs sale price is cheaper than any of the big stores. I am patiently waiting for my next 24x18x24 to go on sale


----------



## kgb

I visited both petsmart locations around Milwaukee with no such luck 

I did however buy two off craigslist. They have the prongs built into the lip - best to cut them out and drop in one pice of glass, or get two pieces of glass to cover the screen?


----------



## jacobi

jeeperrs said:


> However, Josh's Frogs sale price is cheaper than any of the big stores. I am patiently waiting for my next 24x18x24 to go on sale


Random thought, and I dont know anything about their sales, but if anyone from Josh's Frogs is reading this, would it be a good idea to run the sale now, so a Dendroboard vendor gets the sales instead of a big chain petstore?


----------



## jeeperrs

jacobi said:


> Random thought, and I dont know anything about their sales, but if anyone from Josh's Frogs is reading this, would it be a good idea to run the sale now, so a Dendroboard vendor gets the sales instead of a big chain petstore?


They don't carry the 24x18x24. However, they did have the 10% off of cages. I bought one of their 18x18x24 ex's. It is now sitting on the lower shelf on the rack waiting to be built next  Honestly, Josh's Frogs gives big stores a run for their money. I should start getting paid for all the plugs I have given them lately HA HA! 

P.S. if you are reading, will work for frogs.


----------



## Zoomie

kgb said:


> I visited both petsmart locations around Milwaukee with no such luck
> 
> I did however buy two off craigslist. They have the prongs built into the lip - best to cut them out and drop in one pice of glass, or get two pieces of glass to cover the screen?


Do yourself a favor and cut them out when you strip/clean. If you don't, you'll be cussing them.


----------

